# The 400 watt pound



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 1, 2013)

:icon_smile: I have heard many different people refer to the industry standard is about 1 gram per watt. I have consistently pulled around a pound (give or take 1-2 oz) off of one 400 watt light bulb. I have grown for a decade and done everything from Aero to Old school. Closet to commercial. I have gotten out of the production side and now sell supplies to growers. My garden is on the smaller side but what I lack in space I make up for in know how. I have seen many ways to get a good yield using various products available. I have come up with my own mishmash of products that I believe to be among the best in terms of recipes. I understand YOU might not agree with my feeding regiment,but if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything. I really DON'T want anyone saying use GH or AN or organics are better or anything like that. I DO want people with knowledge to give me their input. I would love to have a discussion on my method. All measurements given are ml per Gal!! It is on a FEED,FEED,WATER schedule Here we go my recipe is as follows-
Clones: 
Media- Delta 4 No Hole. 4 clones per block. 
Clonex Rooting Gel. Straight cuts on the bottom. 
Light Cycle: 18-6
I have rooted clones in my dome in 7-10 days depending on strain.
Mist the dome (NOT THE PLANTS) daily; just water
Teens:
Media: Fafard Urban A Mix in a 3.5" Starter pot.
Cutting Edge: Micro 5ml Grow 5ml Bloom 5ml
Orca: 10ml
Drip Clean: .4ml
Hygrozyme: 10ml
Calimagic: 5ml
Amifort: 2ml
Light Cycle :18-6 
I typically can leave these ladies in their starter pots for about 2 weeks before they start to get root bound. Depending on strain sometimes more sometimes less.
Full Veggies:
Media: Fafard Urban A Mix in a 8"x8" White Rose Pot
Cutting Edge: Micro 8ml Grow 15ml Bloom 5ml
Orca: 10ml
Drip Clean: .4ml
Hygrozyme: 10ml
Calimagic: 5ml
Amifort: 2ml
Light Cycle :16-8 
I veg under a t-5 for 4-6 weeks depending on where my flower room is. I have to top these ladies multiple times just to prevent them from growing into my light. Make sure you keep a close eye on these babies because they grow like crazy!!
Transition:
Media:Fafard Urban A Mix in a 8"x8" White Rose Pot
Cutting Edge:Cutting Edge: Micro 8ml Grow 15ml Bloom 8ml
Orca: 10ml
Drip Clean: .4ml
Amifort: 2ml
Bombadier Sugar: 3ml
Light Cycle: 14-10
I will keep my ladies in transition for about a week.
Early Flower: (Weeks 1-2)Flower Setting Stage
Media: Fafard Urban A Mix in a 8"x8" White Rose Pot
Cutting Edge: Micro 8ml Grow 5ml Bloom 15ml
Orca: 5ml
Drip Clean: .4ml
Hygrozyme: 10ml
Calimagic: 5ml
Amifort: 2ml
Bombadier Sugar: 3ml
Open Sesame: 1/2 tsp per gal.
Light Cycle :12-12 
Prune off ALL the under story that will be in the lower canopy. Those flowers never get very big and just take resources from your prized tops. These plants will grow double in size when you flip them. Make sure you have ample height for your ladies to grow. For long lanky sativas use LST or super cropping to avoid plants growing too tall.
Mid Flower: (Weeks 3-5)Flower Bulking Stage
Media: Fafard Urban A Mix in a 8"x8" White Rose Pot 
Cutting Edge: Micro 8ml Bloom 20ml
Orca: 5ml
Drip Clean: .4ml
Hygrozyme: 10ml
Amifort: 2ml
Bombadier Sugar: 3ml
Big Bud:8ml
Light Cycle :12-12
Early in this phase you should place your bamboo supports or trellis. Your tops will start to really bulk up and they have pretty much set their space. This is the key phase for putting on weight, make sure your plants are happy and healthy. Don't go over 1400 ppm!!
Late Flower: (Weeks 6-7)Flower Ripening Stage
Media: Fafard Urban A Mix in a 8"x8" White Rose Pot 
Cutting Edge: Micro 8ml Bloom 20ml
Drip Clean: .4ml
Bombadier Sugar: 3ml
Bloombastic:2ml
Light Cycle :12-12
This is really when oil production is kicked up. Make sure you have ample P and K for proper flower set. This stage is often overlooked as people are trying to still put on more weight. Using certain products for example shooting powder actually causes the plant to "reflower" which WILL degrade strength of overall product by delaying maturation. 
Final Flower: (Week 8)Flower Ripening Stage
Media: Fafard Urban A Mix in a 8"x8" White Rose Pot 
Cutting Edge: Micro 4ml Bloom 10ml
Drip Clean: .4ml
Bombadier Sugar: 3ml
Bloombastic:4ml
Light Cycle :12-12
The last week of flower before the great flush I water heavily with Florakleen to flush out my media. I then dial back my base nutes to 2/3 strength and amp up the bloombastic to 4ml. If you do not flush before doing this you will notice a burn almost immediately. Some of my friends don't do this increase, but I swear by it. 
Flush: (Week 9) Flower Cleansing Phase
Florakleen:10ml
Molasses: 1 TBS dissolved in 1 qt warm water
Light Cycle:12-12 for 4 days 
!!LAST 3 DAYS NO LIGHT!!
My final process is something I had been taught by an old farmer who has grown more weight than most people will ever see. He showed me how much a plant can kick up its oil production if it believes it has lost its chance to reproduce. By doing so the stress response is amazing! You will have tops that "glow" under black light because of the thricome production. Basically water the hell out of them before switching the lights off for good. You will notice in three days time your containers will be completely dry, some plants might even be wilting a bit. But its definitely worth it in the long run.
There you have it. Any questions or comments please let me know. Will post pics as they are taken.
Pic 1 is 4.5 weeks into flower 2 is 4 weeks 3 is 4 weeks from a different angle


----------



## Growdude (Feb 1, 2013)

There is no miracle recipe.

If yours is working then use it.


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 1, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> There is no miracle recipe.
> 
> If yours is working then use it.



This does work FOR ME. And I agree if someone else used this to a T they might not get the same results. I just thought I would share what I have found out over my decade of gardening.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 1, 2013)

Much bliged yur sharing pilgrem but reckon I do well by my ways like ya said but interestin just how folk dive into this hobby. Fillin yur pouch be the end gaol everyone lookin to do. Ifin it works fur ya use it ifin not loose it 

BWD


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 1, 2013)

Saw this same post on the farm, friendly guy sharing his recipe or salesman?


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 1, 2013)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Saw this same post on the farm, friendly guy sharing his recipe or salesman?


Actually decided that THCfarmer can suck one. They are all very rude and insulting. Not to mention they know everything about plants and cannot be told about anything new or better. 
I won't lie dude I am a salesmen. I work at a greenhouse supply company. That being said I am not trying to sell anyone anything. Most of my products come from different manufacturers. I posted this formula on multiple sites just to see what kind of feedback I can get. I have a small space to garden and I have figured out how to maximize said area. I am just trying to help others make the most of their space. It's all love man, after all isn't that why this forum exists?:icon_smile:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Feb 1, 2013)

I feel ya man, sounds good to me, i didnt mean any disrespect or insult, im just stand offish of new people with great success stories about products or formulas.

That being said, Welcome and hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2013)

Welcome to MP...we are unlike THCfarmer or those other Tool Sheds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 1, 2013)

Yual both bring to the truth and again welcome fires now that yual be able to straighten eyebrows 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2013)

Welcome Emerald.

Can you tell me about why you use and what exactly is Hygrozyme?

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 1, 2013)

Hygrozyme is a QMI medical grade enzyme that is used to remove dead cellulose. It also aids in turning accumulated nutrient salts into plant available forms. It was invented to sterilize equipment without toxic cleansers. I have used several kinds of enzymes and I really think hygrozyme is the best for two reasons. 1. It is the only enzymatic product available with a medical grade certification.  2. The Styrofoam test, hygrozyme beats cannazyme,sensizyme, even homemade EM-1! I don't have anything other than my OWN personal experiences to base this off of but I have done tests with plants A.Enzyme B.Control Plant and A always grows faster with less time between waterings, thus the treated plants are more efficient.


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 1, 2013)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> I feel ya man, sounds good to me, i didnt mean any disrespect or insult, im just stand offish of new people with great success stories about products or formulas.
> 
> That being said, Welcome and hope you enjoy it here.



I'll post pics. What I say is truth, and if I am given the chance I can show a very effective method to growing good crops in small spaces.:hubba:  just a grower trying to help my fellow gardeners. I have dedicated my life to growing and believe it is the only way to a sustainable future.:holysheep:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 1, 2013)

Way to over complicated man. Good lord. I get frightening yields, from,

Tap water
GH micro/bloom 
Sunshine #4

No PH'ing, no additives

If me and you got the exact same yields, and with me being in Wa. I would absolutely crush your net cost per gram. Too many over think what goes in. You might have good yields and healthy plants. But at the end of the day, its the cost per gram that is the end all number. How you get there, is up to the grower. Just my experience. But thanx for sharing and welcome!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 1, 2013)

Nouvelle, you running Lucas again?

I need to buy you coffee and pick your brain for a bit. 


Don't mean to hijack emerald. Very informative posts. Plants look real nice.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 1, 2013)

Reverse Lucas. What we used to run in the 500gal old hot tub Rez. 2tb micro per 1.5gal of H20 in veg and 2tb micro/1tb bloom per 1.5gal in bloom. Can adjust up down either way.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2013)

Emerald--Just curious, if you are trying to max out your space and get the best harvest, why are you running your veg lights 18/6 rather than 24/7?

Nouvelle--I'm going to give the reverse Lucas a try on my next batch of nutes.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2013)

EMERALDRECTANGL said:
			
		

> Hygrozyme is a QMI medical grade enzyme that is used to remove dead cellulose. It also aids in turning accumulated nutrient salts into plant available forms. It was invented to sterilize equipment without toxic cleansers. I have used several kinds of enzymes and I really think hygrozyme is the best for two reasons. 1. It is the only enzymatic product available with a medical grade certification. 2. The Styrofoam test, hygrozyme beats cannazyme,sensizyme, even homemade EM-1! I don't have anything other than my OWN personal experiences to base this off of but I have done tests with plants A.Enzyme B.Control Plant and A always grows faster with less time between waterings, thus the treated plants are more efficient.


 

Thank you, that is more info then i could find on the web. It isn't classified as organic is it? 
Thanks again.


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 4, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Way to over complicated man. Good lord. I get frightening yields, from,
> 
> Tap water
> GH micro/bloom
> ...




I know lots of guys running Lucas too. The thing about WA is you cant just grow, you have to be medical. I haven't had a card for a while now. And just wait and see the last pics. I have run minimal nutes with good success but this is all headstash and I don't mind chippin in a little extra for myself.


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 4, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you, that is more info then i could find on the web. It isn't classified as organic is it?
> Thanks again.



Hygrozyme does in fact have an OMRI listing.


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 4, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Emerald--Just curious, if you are trying to max out your space and get the best harvest, why are you running your veg lights 18/6 rather than 24/7?
> 
> Nouvelle--I'm going to give the reverse Lucas a try on my next batch of nutes.




I guess I am unsure of the question. Do you mean 24-0? I am pretty sure that is what you were referring to. The reason I personally do not run my veg lights all the time because it is unnatural for the plant and hinders their potential. Unless you live in the Arctic Circle or Antarctica there is no place on Earth that has sunlight around the clock. Plants photosynthesize during the day and produce carbs and sugars. Those need to be transported to your rhizosphere and utilized so that things happen in proportion.  Just think how much less effective you are as a person when you do not get sleep, now picture that over a few weeks time. I do know some folks who say they getting better results by never turning their lights off but hey different strokes for different folks.


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 4, 2013)

Good read -- much respect for your experience and your results. A pound from 400 watts is more than respectable, and I am real happy to hear it can be done. I wonder what kind of quantity you might get with 1000 watts. I have limited experience (my second year) but I am pulling a respectable quantity in my 4x4 tent, and I am happy with my results and the quality of my product. I just grow for myself, friends and family, and things are working out quite well -- everyone is happy. I am finding that the more experience a grower has under his (her) belt, the more likely they are to do things a bit differently than others -- I don't believe there is a best way to grow -- everyone has their own philosophy and technique. I like to keep things simple (and cheap), so I use a variation of the Lucus formula using GH 3 part nutrients -- I vedge 24/0 for two reasons: 1. I believe the experts in here who claim that MJ is one of a class of plants which need no dark period while in vegetation, and 2. because I used to live in Alaska and have seen first hand what 24 hours of sunlight can do for some plants -- truly amazing growth. I'm sure I will change up the things I do and the way I grow as I gain experience, and I am grateful for your input -- thank you for the food for thought...

Peace


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 4, 2013)

that is a good read I found it interesting, just seems like a recipe for the more experienced growers, as for the amateurs like me I think I will stick to the simple stuff.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2013)

EMERALDRECTANGL said:
			
		

> I guess I am unsure of the question. Do you mean 24-0? I am pretty sure that is what you were referring to. The reason I personally do not run my veg lights all the time because it is unnatural for the plant and hinders their potential. Unless you live in the Arctic Circle or Antarctica there is no place on Earth that has sunlight around the clock. Plants photosynthesize during the day and produce carbs and sugars. Those need to be transported to your rhizosphere and utilized so that things happen in proportion.  Just think how much less effective you are as a person when you do not get sleep, now picture that over a few weeks time. I do know some folks who say they getting better results by never turning their lights off but hey different strokes for different folks.



When we run the lights all the time, it is referred to as running your lights 24/7 (I'm surprised that you did not know that).  Marijuana is in a class of plants that does not need a dark period.  Marijuana will grow all the time the lights are on.  Just because people need sleep does not mean that cannabis needs it.  Running your lights 18/6 instead of 24/7 lengthens your veg period and encourages stretch.  We are not trying to duplicate mother nature when we grow inside, we are trying to optimize everything and make it better.  Since you speak a lot of optimizing your space, I would just think that you would want to be running your veg lights all the time.


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 5, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Good read -- much respect for your experience and your results. A pound from 400 watts is more than respectable, and I am real happy to hear it can be done. I wonder what kind of quantity you might get with 1000 watts. I have limited experience (my second year) but I am pulling a respectable quantity in my 4x4 tent, and I am happy with my results and the quality of my product. I just grow for myself, friends and family, and things are working out quite well -- everyone is happy. I am finding that the more experience a grower has under his (her) belt, the more likely they are to do things a bit differently than others -- I don't believe there is a best way to grow -- everyone has their own philosophy and technique. I like to keep things simple (and cheap), so I use a variation of the Lucus formula using GH 3 part nutrients -- I vedge 24/0 for two reasons: 1. I believe the experts in here who claim that MJ is one of a class of plants which need no dark period while in vegetation, and 2. because I used to live in Alaska and have seen first hand what 24 hours of sunlight can do for some plants -- truly amazing growth. I'm sure I will change up the things I do and the way I grow as I gain experience, and I am grateful for your input -- thank you for the food for thought...
> 
> Peace



I thank you for the advice about the 24/7 veg. I have tried it, and my results were that the clones that got some dark rooted faster and were healthier. Now if I were to use a landrace from Alaska or Russia that would be used to the perpetual sunlight they might do way better than a sativa from Central America that has never experienced such a phenomena.  I do appreciate the feedback, and look forward to talking to you guys further. :icon_smile:


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 5, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> that is a good read I found it interesting, just seems like a recipe for the more experienced growers, as for the amateurs like me I think I will stick to the simple stuff.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2013)

EMERALDRECTANGL said:
			
		

> I thank you for the advice about the 24/7 veg. I have tried it, and my results were that the clones that got some dark rooted faster and were healthier. Now if I were to use a landrace from Alaska or Russia that would be used to the perpetual sunlight they might do way better than a sativa from Central America that has never experienced such a phenomena.  I do appreciate the feedback, and look forward to talking to you guys further. :icon_smile:




Yeah that's the thing...you are correct. Clones have a harder time throwing roots with the more light you give them. That's why all my clones go under a 26 w cfl. Less intense light helps them throw roots quicker, but that is where the less light is better ends. Plants in veg like 24-7 light....quicker more robust growth.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 5, 2013)

Its funny that there exists this problem of plants being unable to adapt to light variations, because just about everyone here on this forum grows multiple varieties of plants from around the worrld and using 24/7 veg lighting without any trouble or losses. I have seen both sides of the issue as I started out vegging under 18/6 lighting and then switched to 24/7 and discovered better results not worse. I have talked as well to others that have done the same as me and got better results rather than worse.


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 20, 2013)

:icon_smile: Here we are completely finished. Im gonna be on the plus side of that LB mark this time for shure!!


----------



## fellowsped (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey nice looking ladies you got have a quick question though how many sq ft is that light being used to cover? I also have better results giving my plants a rest period (a dark cycle) during veg but to each their own.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 20, 2013)

EMERALDRECTANGL said:
			
		

> :icon_smile: Here we are completely finished. Im gonna be on the plus side of that LB mark this time for shure!!


 
Are you sure?


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

400 watts to produce a pound, 5 plants at 3 ounces and a bit each, its doable but requires a dialed in room, Nice job bro.


----------



## DrFever (Feb 20, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Are you sure?



I second that  nice grow other wise  but i can;t for the life of me  say that grow is  close to a pound  your going to need  litterally  4 pounds wet to achieve a pound dry  and my friend that is allot of buds   huge big dense buds to be exact 
A 400watt Hps Gives off around 52,000 Lumens.. Which is enough to grow up to 8 mature plants.. again not going to be  seriously dense buds middle of plant down so  massive weight loss is due to penetration power 
There isnt really a rule of thumb, since there are many factors that go into growing. However, the goal of many people (although very few ever reach it) is to get one gram per watt. So in theory under completely perfect conditions you could get 10-14 ounces off of a 400w.....but this never really happens. it only happens  in fairly land  

 from Ed rosenthals book    

Each watt of HPS light input produces a yield of between 3&#8260;8 and one gram of bud.

A 150w lamp produces a yield of 50-135 grams. This lamp is not as efficient as larger watt lamps, resulting in lower yield.

A 250w lamp produces a yield of 85-225 grams. This lamp is not as efficient as larger watt lamps, resulting in lower yield.

A 400w lamp produces a yield of between 130-350 grams, that is, a little less per gram than a 1000w lamp because they do not produce as much light per watt as the larger lamps.

A 600w lamp produces a yield of about 250-660 grams. The 600w is the most efficient of the HPS lamps.

A 1000w lamp produces a yield of about 375-1000 grams.

Metal halide lamps are not as efficient as HPS lamps and yield about 10% less bud than HPS lamps of equivalent wattage. However, metal halides emit some UVB light, which increases potency.

CFL lamps emit about 35-25% less light per watt than HPS lamps.

T-5 fluorescents emit about 25% less light per watt than HPS lamps. They may have better spectrums and definitely have more even light distribution but can only be placed four per linear foot (12 per meter) using commercial fixtures.

T-8 fluorescents emit about 30% less light per watt than HPS lamps. Their width prohibits their use at more than two tubes per foot (0.3 m) of width.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

looking at the pics for sure thats not a pound,  do you have another room or something?


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2013)

If that's a pound then I must have 5 pounds going in my 4x4 flower tent. They look good but that's no pound, dry.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its not even a half pound dry to be honest.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 20, 2013)

C'mon guys hes def pulling a g per watt...   he cant be lying...


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 21, 2013)

fellowsped said:
			
		

> Hey nice looking ladies you got have a quick question though how many sq ft is that light being used to cover? I also have better results giving my plants a rest period (a dark cycle) during veg but to each their own.


2X4 TENT


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

4 pounds. Good luck.

Hope everything turns out good for ya no matter the weight.


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 21, 2013)

8 PLANTS 2-3 OZ PER PLANT. 4-5 tops weighing 10-14 grams dry. its just math at that point. I am just trying to help others with what I have found to work. I really dont care if you believe me or not. I have NOTHING to gain by lying to you. Cheers


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 21, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> you could get 10-14 ounces off of a 400w.....but this never really happens. it only happens  in fairly land


 

Like getting over 7 lb's off of 3000w.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't see it....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2013)

I would never call you a liar, but that particular grow that you are showing us is simply not going to weigh out like you anticipate.  Those are not 10-14 gram colas--I will be surprised if they tip the scale at even 5 grams when dried and trimmed.  The plants are looking like maybe 2 oz plants, none look large enough or have dense enough colas to be heavier.  We are also trying to help others.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2013)

:huh:  ...and I thought it was just that me peepers were off... _whoop!_:bolt:

I can barely pull 2 ozers per each off my 400watthps when I decide to bloom with it...


----------



## DrFever (Feb 21, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Like getting over 7 lb's off of 3000w.


 it was  7 pounds 3 0z  get it right 
 that is correct son  3262 dry grams   not  my best harvest  usually  i get 1180 dry grams per 1k lighting  c02 induced   but stick around   will be starting a 16,000 watt grow   Gavita and 6000 watts of plasma   type 1 and type 2  Gavita   LEP's  not bad  15 k investment  in all new lighting  and whats best it is all a right off as i ran it through  company ) 

Here Norcal just for you PK      52 days from a 3 "  clone    Gavita power :hubba:
 in experimental room  Defoilating  technique stick around i'll teach you a few things


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

EMERALDRECTANGL said:
			
		

> 8 PLANTS 2-3 OZ PER PLANT. 4-5 tops weighing 10-14 grams dry. its just math at that point. I am just trying to help others with what I have found to work. I really dont care if you believe me or not. I have NOTHING to gain by lying to you. Cheers


  I never said ya were lying Bro. Im saying you are way over estimating what your harvest is gonna be. I do not see 64 oz's off what you are showing us. I wish it were so Bro,,cause I would never run outta weed with your math.


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 21, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I never said ya were lying Bro. Im saying you are way over estimating what your harvest is gonna be. I do not see 64 oz's off what you are showing us. I wish it were so Bro,,cause I would never run outta weed with your math.


64 oz's? There are 16 oz's in a pound.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

EMERALDRECTANGL said:
			
		

> 64 oz's? There are 16 oz's in a pound.....


 
OK!!You said you were looking to get a dry pound,,which means ya plan on pullen about 4lbs wet.. That is [email protected]=64oz wet


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

OR do you mean you are harvesting a wet pound?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> it was 7 pounds 3 0z get it right
> that is correct son 3262 dry grams not my best harvest usually i get 1180 dry grams per 1k lighting c02 induced  but stick around will be starting a 16,000 watt grow Gavita and 6000 watts of plasma type 1 and type 2 Gavita LEP's not bad 15 k investment in all new lighting and whats best it is all a right off as i ran it through company )
> 
> Here Norcal just for you PK 52 days from a 3 " clone Gavita power :hubba:
> in experimental room Defoilating technique stick around i'll teach you a few things


 

Defoliating technique is plant abuse.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Way to over complicated man. Good lord. I get frightening yields, from,
> 
> Tap water
> GH micro/bloom
> ...


 
Thats what Im talken about.:hubba:


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 21, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would never call you a liar, but that particular grow that you are showing us is simply not going to weigh out like you anticipate.  Those are not 10-14 gram colas--I will be surprised if they tip the scale at even 5 grams when dried and trimmed.  The plants are looking like maybe 2 oz plants, none look large enough or have dense enough colas to be heavier.  We are also trying to help others.



When you say "I would never call you a liar (BUT)" you are implying that I am not being truthful. Uncool of a mod under any context.
I'll post dry weight picks. It was easily had 4lbs wet. Filled up two paper bags to the top with top nuggz and one 3/4 with scribby's. All the tops are thick and hard(they are the size of a 16oz Coors Light can). I understand you might doubt this but when I post the dry weight pics I would like an apology. Trust me till I give you a reason not to.


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 21, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> it was  7 pounds 3 0z  get it right
> that is correct son  3262 dry grams   not  my best harvest  usually  i get 1180 dry grams per 1k lighting  c02 induced   but stick around   will be starting a 16,000 watt grow   Gavita and 6000 watts of plasma   type 1 and type 2  Gavita   LEP's  not bad  15 k investment  in all new lighting  and whats best it is all a right off as i ran it through  company )
> 
> Here Norcal just for you PK      52 days from a 3 "  clone    Gavita power :hubba:
> in experimental room  Defoilating  technique stick around i'll teach you a few things



 isnt it sad that everyone already knows everything and that if you go above the standard your lying? Is 2.5gr/watt that unbelievable? Not if you have your **** dialed with temp, NO PESTS, and you utilize chemistry. This comment may have more hater mail but thats fine. 

P.S. Those Gavita's are the ****. My buddy in Vail uses the 1000's and he has seen about a 15-20 increase in weight across the board.


----------



## DrFever (Feb 21, 2013)

EMERALDRECTANGL said:
			
		

> isnt it sad that everyone already knows everything and that if you go above the standard your lying? Is 2.5gr/watt that unbelievable? Not if you have your **** dialed with temp, NO PESTS, and you utilize chemistry. This comment may have more hater mail but thats fine.
> 
> P.S. Those Gavita's are the ****. My buddy in Vail uses the 1000's and he has seen about a 15-20 increase in weight across the board.



If you think about it as strains are becoming more hybred  designed  for bigger yields per m2  1000 watts   and  achieving 1.17 grams per watt is not really  a lie  1180 dry grams  c02 induced    those are not stupid incredible yields  yes above average but this comes with  experience  and like you said  if someone comes on here saying  2.5 grams per watt  then i would call ** 
 yes my plant counts have dropped   i can pack my room with 80 plants  SOG and not achieve   the 7 pounds as i have done this and lost yield  with 3 k as as only half the plant is actual sell able other larf and small shake is just that  HASH  

Rosebud  there is allot of controversy over  defoilating and non i am a beleiver of non defoilating  either way  had to try it right ???? the plants are amazing considering  52  days ago they were 3" clones  either way there will be smokables as well not like its my only harvest lol  this ones coming down this week end  there nice  considering they went thru a serious  cold spell   day 55 - 56


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2013)

EMERALDRECTANGL said:
			
		

> When you say "I would never call you a liar (BUT)" you are implying that I am not being truthful. Uncool of a mod under any context.
> I'll post dry weight picks. It was easily had 4lbs wet. Filled up two paper bags to the top with top nuggz and one 3/4 with scribby's. All the tops are thick and hard(they are the size of a 16oz Coors Light can). I understand you might doubt this but when I post the dry weight pics I would like an apology. Trust me till I give you a reason not to.



Saying you are overestimating your yield is in no way calling you a liar.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't think 1.17 is a lie at all. We also have to consider time invested into gpw.

Dr fever.. Who's battle is this? I'm just curious why you jumped NorCal when he wasn't even talking to/about you??

Anyway I'm not trying to poke into any fire when isay I don't see a pound dry... That's just my opinion. 

I'm sorry I even said anything fellas... Lets just grow together and all be happy!

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 21, 2013)

And I agree w u dr fever, you never know a method till you try it!! I've done a lot of things ppl don't agree with and caught hell so I say do what works best for you and if you know how well you do and you try and teach others what to do, if they don't listen and try it then well that's all you can do....



So I got no beef when ppl try and claim yields cuz it's just gunna be an uphill battle anyway.


Smoke in peace!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2013)

:48: 

:aok:


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 22, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> it was  7 pounds 3 0z  get it right
> that is correct son  3262 dry grams   not  my best harvest  usually  i get 1180 dry grams per 1k lighting  c02 induced   but stick around   will be starting a 16,000 watt grow   Gavita and 6000 watts of plasma   type 1 and type 2  Gavita   LEP's  not bad  15 k investment  in all new lighting  and whats best it is all a right off as i ran it through  company )
> 
> Here Norcal just for you PK      52 days from a 3 "  clone    Gavita power :hubba:
> in experimental room  Defoilating  technique stick around i'll teach you a few things


 
Haha, I like this guy! I love reading Fiction in the mornin'

Have fun with your "defoilating" technique Jr. 
Don't hate Doc, appreciate. Someones got to let you know your claims are questionable. 
Sir, I smash it daily, hitting numbers that would make you cry even more then looking at that scraggly PK plant.

Now, before you get all "serious", to each thier own. Do I believe your numbers, not even. I have hit 2l's and over a light many times, and It sure don't look like you are getting close. Just Sayin'. 

But, go ahead and "reinvent" the wheel. I do agree with you most of the time, and it is obvious you have some skillz. But cmon meow, showin' the same pics over and over don't make me believe Sir.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 23, 2013)

C'mon meow....


----------



## DrFever (Feb 23, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Haha, I like this guy! I love reading Fiction in the mornin'
> 
> Have fun with your "defoilating" technique Jr.
> Don't hate Doc, appreciate. Someones got to let you know your claims are questionable.
> ...



From all the knowledge and experience Ive gained amigo.......... GPW is easy peasy japanesey....... you need to make sure your media is providing enough room for a gpw (freedom bucket) i use 34 gallon totes  and assuming all your other s h i t 
is on point, like you have at least 800-1800 ppm of co2 floating around your room, you know the strain fairly well and your ventilation is taken care of....... then we move on to the light maximization........ you need to figure out, how you want to pull a GPW........ can be done one of a few ways......
 SCROG, SOG, LST, SUPerCropping..... if you scrog, make sure you fill the entire screen before flipping....... in SOG, make sure you have enough plants to make the grade...... and LST/Supercropping is just a matter of knowing how you want your plant to look when its flowering...... your bucket or container has to be of a size that will hold plants with a gpw's root systems.
 So the bigger the better  makes a HUGE diff...... and after that its just a matter of Dialing your strain.... seeing what it needs and when it needs it! The whole thing is most people don't have the patience..... they want to pull that GPW on a SOG......
 its totally possible but its really hard, especially when your doing it with multiple strains, you need to know exactly what those ladies want, when they want it, and you gotta give it to em with no delay or stressing.... the less stress the higher the yield...... but I think a better bet is to do a few trained plants under a SCrog..... too few will make it harder to exact the higher yields, and too many will diminish light dist and yields per plant....... fill that screen and flower........ your bud sizes  and yield is relative   get your buds  as big as your wrist and I highly doubt you will get less that 1gpw!  
Norcal not sure how long you been into this but i have done this for a living  atleast 20 years of my life  now its just a hobby.
 The few commercial folks I know of like i once was.....  are too afraid to go on the computer and do anything for fear of being watched  with new law changes  anything over certain plant count is  BIG JAIL TIMES 
I'm sorry you don't believe my numbers again to me it doesn't matter really and feel sorry  that you can't achieve  GPW i know if i couldn't then it wouldn't be a profitable business and not worth the time and risk
 Happy growings


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2013)

Shoulda fliped it around,,would look like a beard.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 23, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> From all the knowledge and experience Ive gained amigo.......... GPW is easy peasy japanesey....... you need to make sure your media is providing enough room for a gpw (freedom bucket) i use 34 gallon totes  and assuming all your other s h i t
> is on point, like you have at least 800-1800 ppm of co2 floating around your room, you know the strain fairly well and your ventilation is taken care of....... then we move on to the light maximization........ you need to figure out, how you want to pull a GPW........ can be done one of a few ways......
> SCROG, SOG, LST, SUPerCropping..... if you scrog, make sure you fill the entire screen before flipping....... in SOG, make sure you have enough plants to make the grade...... and LST/Supercropping is just a matter of knowing how you want your plant to look when its flowering...... your bucket or container has to be of a size that will hold plants with a gpw's root systems.
> So the bigger the better  makes a HUGE diff...... and after that its just a matter of Dialing your strain.... seeing what it needs and when it needs it! The whole thing is most people don't have the patience..... they want to pull that GPW on a SOG......
> ...


 


I believe you are getting great yields Sir, that I have no doubt.
And yes, there are a number of ways to hit that mark. Container Size is not the key, that's for sure. I regulary hit 8 oz plants in 7 gal containers with minimal veg time, 4 per 1000w. Been doing this a long time too Sir. 25 years now, 14 professionally.

I do concede and am not wanting to get into a pissing contest with you man, as I said before, I can see you have skillz, but your method is not the only way to acheive great results and is the best way to go.

I read somewhere where you posted that you ran a 100 lighter, and pulled 80 p's, I would freak out. As you stated, it is much harder to acheive stellar results the bigger you go, but you should allways hit well above that, allways.
Smaller grows allows the grower more time to manipulate thier garden to maximise yields Bigger gardens, it is all you can do to keep them decent and train them as best you can.

You confused me with the CO2 and Ventalation? Why Vent when gassing? Unless that was your means of controlling temps and RH. I run my rooms completely sealed, no venting, huge AC's and Dehumidifiers. For me, venting to control temps/RH is wasting gas and not maximising CO2.

I scrogged/Sogged also for many years. Got to be a pain. I perfer lst and stakin'up if needed. I really like to move my plants time to time, and scrogs lock em in.  Different strokes for different folks.


I got pictures too! http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=58518&d=1210100100


----------



## DrFever (Feb 23, 2013)

Nor cal  that grow  with all the power was   Vietnamese grow i just consuted  it was infested with spidermites  Over the last five years, organized criminal groups based in Canada have emerged as suppliers of marijuana to the United States, exercising control over production, transportation and financing. Many of these groups traffic several types of drugs. There is evidence that the proceeds generated from the sale of Canadian-produced marijuana in the United States are sometimes used to finance other illicit activities, including the purchase of cocaine and other drugs to smuggle northbound into Canada. DEA reporting indicates that traffickers occasionally exchange cocaine at a rate of four to eight pounds of Canadian-produced marijuana for one kilogram of cocaine.

The involvement of outlaw motorcycle gangs (OMGs) in the marijuana trade is well documented in law enforcement and intelligence reporting. However, DEA reporting indicates that in the United States, the threat of marijuana smuggling across the Canada-U.S. border posed by Vietnamese and other Asian criminal organizations has surpassed that posed by OMGs. These groups are highly organized and transport large quantities of marijuana across the border into the United States.

To address the organized crime element behind the proliferation of marijuana grow operations in Canada, the RCMP is establishing enforcement teams across the country to identify and dismantle these threats. A National Coordinator oversees the activities conducted by these special investigative teams, which are currently active in British Columbia, Alberta, and Quebec. Additional teams to cover Ontario and Canada's Atlantic provinces are expected to be operational in April 2005.

i don;t screw around with that crap anymore i value  my families lifes in a billion dollar  business 

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2015001/Largest-marijuana-plantation-hidden-black-netting-Mexican-desert[/url].

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2262299/DEA-busts-drug-alliance-mafia-bikers-cartel-responsible-supplying-New-York-City-nearly-billion-dollars-marijuana[/url]
 One would think between mexico and canadian  mj coming  in the 100's of thousands of metric tons  there appears to be good growers all over


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 24, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> One would think between mexico and canadian  mj coming  in the 100's of thousands of metric tons  there appears to be good growers all over


 

Not Really, we can spot that Brick weed from Mexico or the Beaster swag from Canada a mile away. That is why it HAS to go to the Eastern States, as that herb gets no play in the west.

Just Sayin'


Lucky for us, there is no Organized Crime in California......


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I love that stemmy, seedy, sage brush that comes out of Mexico  It makes my bud that much more prized in comparrison. I can hardly keep up with the demand and that is just in a tight closed loop of people.  And I can't even mention my hash without getting pummelled by people wanting to buy all of my hash before I can set aside any for myself. :shocked:


----------



## Gary Ganja (Oct 23, 2013)

damn man wheres the pics? i wanted to see how this guy pulled a pound out of a 2X4 tent with a 400 watt light lmao


----------



## 7thG (Oct 25, 2013)

This method looks like it would get some pretty good grams per watt numbers. I afraid to even ask what the grams per dollar would be though. This just seems too expensive and nobody wants to get ripped off by Advanced Nutes anymore.


----------



## 7thG (Oct 25, 2013)

I like nouvellechef's recipe a lot more lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 25, 2013)

Gary Ganja said:
			
		

> damn man wheres the pics? i wanted to see how this guy pulled a pound out of a 2X4 tent with a 400 watt light lmao





:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Not Really, we can spot that Brick weed from Mexico or the Beaster swag from Canada a mile away. That is why it HAS to go to the Eastern States, as that herb gets no play in the west.
> 
> Just Sayin'
> 
> ...



Believe it or not,,the Brick weed is not very popular in the east anymore. I havent even heard of it around Dallas area in along time. Most everyone I know buys only the Good Stuff. Im not sure I could make myself smoke that crap weed. Id rather have an *** wupen.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 27, 2013)

Mexican weed makes up the majority of the marijuana south of the Mason Dixon line. The wide availability, cheap price, bang for the buck, and proximity to Mexico all contribute to preferences. But the bottom line is most folks would rather spend one hundred dollars for an ounce of schwag than 100 bucks for a quarter of Beaster, which by the time it gets this far south is often not much more potent bowl for bowl than a good bag of schwag.

Prior to the 60's Mexican was practically all anyone had. 5 finger lids from south of the border, untrimmed, sometimes even males included. The counterculture explosion had not happened yet, so for the most part exotic foreign strains were unheard of. As the culture expanded and a sudden gigantic market for marijuana developed the import came from increasingly distant locales. As hippies traveled and learned more about other cultures they became familiar with the potent flower tops sold by Mexican healers and bruha's (witch doctors) at rural markets, and a more knowledgeable smoking culture was beginning.

Mexico was on the verge of a revolution, and rural farmers were finding ways to finance their ideas now with marijuana. The Mexican goverment began an intensive crackdown along with US assistance in trying to spray fields with "paraquat", a dangerous herbicide with many health risks. Most of the herb was grown at altitudes too high to reach and very little of it was affective. In reality very little paraquat infested bud made it into the US but it nevertheless did scare many smokers away. As Mexico got more highways and roads it became easier to police, and discourage marijuana growing, and new political incentives helped bring a dramatic slow down to Mexican marijuana production. It was during this time when Mexico could no longer be the main commerical provider that Colombia began replacing it. So with the smaller corner of the market it had Mexico began to produce larger amounts of the higher quality varieties such as the legendary Highland Oaxaca Gold, and Acapulco Gold instead of commercial strains it had been exporting. Other notables of the time in Mexico were Guerreran Green, Zacatecas Purple, Tijuana Brown, Michoacan spears, and many more.

Today the situation faced by Mexican commercial smokers has changed. The name strains are gone but the commercial quality is higher. To compete with other nations export Mexico began using new genetics, trimming their harvest much better, and removing most of the males to cut down on seeds. Todays mexican has dramatically improved over what smokers remember from the earliest bags of the 60s. Beginning in the early 80's non native phenos started showing up common in imports. First colombian commercial types, and then indica/commercial bug made it to mexico as well as many other nations. By '85-'90 when Mexico took over the commercial production back from Colombia most of the regional strains were gone.

The product today is usually bricked, maybe 5 seeds per dime, usually heavily sativa leaning hybrids, However bags of touched up indica are not uncommon. Probably somewhere around 20-40% of Mexican import is no longer native genes. However this does not change the fact that at least half of Mexican import IS still pure native strains and classic varieties including large amounts of oaxacas, golds, and lower amounts of zacatecas purple, michoacan, etc. are still somewhat common. Bare in mind the genes are RARELY completely pure. Not to say it doesn't happen, but when I say native I mean its a native Mexican strain, with a very small percentage of something else mixed in with it and is usually 60-90% sativa. In the 80's they were experimenting with indicas, but most of them have been crossed and recrossed back to the sativas they came from. It shortened flower time and added a bit of yield but is still very sativa.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2013)

Im not sure who the Majority in the South is, that their selling it to. I know alotta stoners,,and NONE of them are buying that crap anymore around Dallas. Maybe in the Hood,,but not main stream. I know several PPL who used to sale the ****,,and NONE of them sale it anymore. The good Stuff from Cali and Colorado is to easy to get ahold of around here nowdays. When Colorado went legal,,things really started popping around here fast. Lots of Peeps are bringing it in from Colorado.


----------



## ross (Oct 28, 2013)

Shouldn't this bud be dry by now?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2013)

ross said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this bud be dry by now?



Huh???


----------



## ross (Oct 28, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Huh???


he said he would post dry picks of his 400W lb


----------



## jsmits420 (Oct 28, 2013)

2nd that ross... I'd sure like to see it. Because if a 400 in a 4x2 is pullin' an L than I can't wait to see what my new system does in my 4x4 with 1k ..... mmmm


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2013)

*Chief Setting:stoned: says* Him blow'm smoke'm, no one'm toke'm an'm left''m. Like fart i wind


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2013)

I have grown for over 3 decades.  And I have to say that I can not even begin to imagine a pound bn a 2 x 4 space.  A 4 oz plants is a large plant.  I am with ozzy.


----------

